# Animal Crossing Ouchi Series 1 & 2



## spamurai (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi everyone 

In the last few days I have FINALLY completed both series of the Ouchi cards that were released in Japan between 2005-2007 when the movie was released.

In case you were wondering, millefeui cards are cards that can be layered together to form a scene. Each scene is made up of 6 cards; a base card and 5 other transparent cards labelled A-E, giving you 1, 1A, 1B, 1C, 1D and 1E to form Scene 1 etc.

Anyway, I thought you guys would like to see some photos.


----------



## Reese (Jun 6, 2015)

Wow!! I didn't know these existed, they're beautiful  How long did it take you to collect them all?


----------



## Truffle (Jun 7, 2015)

This is really neat. Thanks for sharing! Was it expensive to complete? A few months ago I was looking for these cards and they seemed pretty hard to find. (I also plan on collecting a full set of the Amiibo cards - although I'll be waiting for the English version unless for some reason the Japanese cards are cheaper because of the exchange rate. Are you waiting for the Japanese or English Amiibo cards? Considering purchasing a booster box if it's reasonably priced.  )


----------



## himeki (Jun 7, 2015)

Oh wow, these look really nice! If you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay to get them all, and where did you get them? They look really cool and I want some qwq​


----------



## spamurai (Jun 8, 2015)

Reese said:


> Wow!! I didn't know these existed, they're beautiful  How long did it take you to collect them all?



Well it's actually taken me ages, but recently I found new ways of shipping from Japanese websites so I've managed to complete these to sets and start some others a lot lately


----------



## spamurai (Jun 22, 2015)

How much do people think this set is worth? lol if anything 0_o


----------



## Jacob (Jun 22, 2015)

spamurai said:


> How much do people think this set is worth? lol if anything 0_o



my guess is really expensive.. these are like old collectable items


----------

